# Ultima sera e ritorno( solo per stomaci forti)



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2015)

L' ultima sera decidiamo, anzi decidono gli altri, di fare due passi a Sharm.Non capisco perché. È brutta, piena di turisti e di egiziani che ti fermano ogni dieci centimetri, invitandoti nei loro negozi tutti uguali.
Vieni italiano, vieni! Senza stress! Tu guarda! Vuoi qualcosa? Io ce l' ho!
-Ce la possiamo fare racchia. Dai. Almeno compriamo un papiro.-
E che papiro sia.
A Sharm entriamo in un negozio di papiri enorme. 
Li guardo. 
Li riguardo.
Brillantini?
L' egiziano, notando la mia espressione perplessa, si avvicina.-Ciao. Bello papiro vedi?-
-Ciao a te. Ma perché i brillantini? C è qualcosa senza?- e detto da me, che amo i glitter al punto da mettermeli addosso al mattino insieme al profumo, è tutto dire.Ma davvero non riesco a farmi piacere i papiri brillantinati come alberi di Natale.
Perché poi. Perché snaturare una cosa così bella facendone una caricatura hollywoodiana? Non ne hanno bisogno, maledizione.
-No. Solo brillantini. Più belli cosí. Guarda altra cosa!-
Tutto entusiasta si allontana e improvvisamente cala il buio.Buio...si fa per dire.Intorno a me, immagini verdognole luminescenti, come quella terribile della madonnina di Lourdes in plastica e che dona un chiarore intorno vagamente radioattivo.
Raccapricciata capisco che sono i papiri. Dietro il disegno brillantinato, esiste un altro disegno. L' egiziano riaccende la luce.-Bellissimo vero?-
-No. È davvero terrificante. Scusa se te lo dico, non voglio offenderti ma...brutto.-
In fondo alla sala, Mattia cinguetta estasiato davanti al miracolo luminescente dei papiri.Gli piace un sacco sta cosa, ma non ne dubitavo.Tutto questo è molto napulè.
L' egiziano fa un sospiro e mi rimanda un sorriso -Siamo stati un grande popolo che oggi non ha più niente.- si guarda intorno -questi papiri luminosi piacciono ai russi, e loro portano soldi. Tanti. Quello che piace a loro piace a noi. Funziona così.-
Non so cosa rispondere. 
Mi offre un the e nel frattempo scopro che è laureato proprio in storia (o una roba così), mi parla di Faraoni e leggende, ed io pendo letteralmente dalle sue labbra. La mia genitrice sapeva tutto sugli Egiziani, al punto che a scuola la invitavano per fare lezione, per cui quello che mi dice non é nuovo, ma sentirlo narrare dalla fonte e tutta un altra cosa.
Ogni tanto Mattia appare, ma sparisce subito in adorazione dei papiri luminescenti. Mina, l'egiziano, mi porta davanti ad un papiro. 
Ci sono due figure.Il Faraone è seduto con un arco puntato verso un gruppo di uccelli, accucciata ai suoi piedi la moglie che gli passa le frecce e tra loro un gatto.L'immagine dice che la coppia è unita, lui difende e lei lo aiuta, e l'accrocchio di uccelli sono le cose cattive della vita.
Me lo regala, mettendomelo in mano sorridendo. Mi dice che è adatto a me, a ruoli invertiti.
Io il faraone, Mattia la faraona.
Che il tipo sia amico del cuoco che mi chiama bella parrucca sostenendo che sono una donna rompicoglioni?
Sia come sia, mi regala anche un piccolo scarabeo azzurro in ceramica. Porta fortuna sussurra.
Usciamo dal negozio e camminiamo senza meta in gruppo.Tra noi anche una coppia che non abbiamo mai visto in resort, che sembrano un pugno nell'occhio in quel contesto.
Arricciano il naso davanti a qualsiasi cosa e trasudano superficialità tipo tsunami. Lei ha una minigonna filo mutanda e due trampoli totalmente inadatti a camminare per le strade dissestate di Sharm e...Non si integrano con noi, fortunatamente.
Torniamo al resort e la serata prosegue al bar della piscina tra bevute e risate, poi tutti a letto.
Nel viaggio di ritorno ci dividono.Metà gruppo è su un aereo, metà in un altro.
Mentre facciamo le operazioni di imbarco ci mandiamo foto in wa e ridiamo come dei cretini.
L' aereo è mezzo vuoto. Saremo trenta persone. Il personale di bordo ci dice di sederci dove vogliamo, poi riprenderemo i nostri posti all ' atterraggio. 
Mi caccio in fondo e dormo, fino a quando non vengo svegliata e torno al mio posto.
Ancora rinco dalla mega dormita, guardo distrattamente fuori dal finestrino, finché sento...Sento...
Conati. 
Di vomito.
O Cristo santo. No. Il vomito no. Un altro mio tallone di Achille...
Tu hai i conati?Io vomito.
Tu hai nausea?Io vomito.
Una tragedia biblica come i granchi fottuta.
Nel frattempo altri conati, da una direzione diversa.
Sbianco e nascondo la testa sotto il collo di Mattia. -Aiuto...- sussurro.
-Tranquilla mummia, parla con me. Non sta succedendo niente.-Altri conati.-No no...stanno vomitando!- piagnucolo mentre sento la bocca riempirsi di saliva e lo stomaco contorcersi.
Mattia solerte,  mi passa il sacchettino del vomito.
Lo prendo e apro.Il mio stomaco fa una capriola.
-Aspetta che ti cerco i tappi, mummia. -
Troppo tardi. Quella davanti a me vomita.
Una volta. 
Due. 
Tre.
Gemiti strozzati e violenti. Chiudo gli occhi. Dio aiutami. Dove cazzo sono sti tappi?Mattia li sta cercando furiosamente nello zaino, e intanto mi parla. 
Dietro di me qualcun altro ha cominciato a vomitare. 
Che cazzo è, l'aereo dell esorcista?
I tappi non si trovano e l ' odore acre del vomito comincia a serpeggiare. 
Non mi muovo. Ho la faccia dentro il mio intonso sacchettino del vomito e respiro li dentro, con gli occhi chiusi.
Mattia intanto mi ha chiuso le orecchie con le mani.
Dopo un tempo che non so dire, il mio stomaco si rilassa.
Non so come ma non ho vomitato.
Mi appoggio allo schienale e tolgo il sacchetto. Mi volto verso il corridoio e...
E...
Un torrente. Di. Vomito.
La deficiente dietro, che aveva riempito tre sacchetti....li ha buttati in terra. E sono esplosi.
Camminavamo nel vomito, sostanzialmente.

Mi fermo perché mi sta venendo da vomitare sul serio.


----------



## ologramma (31 Marzo 2015)

più che una vacanza e una via crucis pensavi già di essere a Pasqua?


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

ologramma;bt10695 ha detto:
			
		

> più che una vacanza e una via crucis pensavi già di essere a Pasqua?


Ma no, la vacanza è stata vacanza.
Diciamo che sono io allergica a certe situazioni e luoghi dove non c è nulla di storico da vedere e passi il tempo in cattedrali nel deserto.
E visto che ci sono e sono pure piene di gente, vuol dire che la maggior parte apprezza e ne sono contenta.
Abbiamo solo "sbagliato" vacanza.
Io e Mattia siamo liberi e randagi.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Marzo 2015)

Me lo sono chiesto fin dall'inizio: perchè avete scelto Sharm?

cmq grazie del resoconto, bellissimo leggerti come sempre


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa;bt10698 ha detto:
			
		

> Me lo sono chiesto fin dall'inizio: perchè avete scelto Sharm?
> 
> cmq grazie del resoconto, bellissimo leggerti come sempre


Ha scelto Mattia. Lui alla fine si è divertito, credo, e tutto sommato ho preso il sole, guardato animali e mangiato.
Non avevamo mai fatto una vacanza simile e ci abbiamo provato.
Non è per noi.
Ora lo sappiamo.
:carneval:

Meno male fra poco Parigi.
E li si che è la mia vacanza.
Anche se la compagnia....:mexican:


----------



## ologramma (31 Marzo 2015)

fatti dieci giorni bellissimi e ho visto di tutto,


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

ologramma;bt10701 ha detto:
			
		

> fatti dieci giorni bellissimi e ho visto di tutto,


È la mia terza volta a Parigi.
La prima ci sono stata quindici giorni con un parigino.
Me l ha fatta girare in lungo e in largo, portandosi a vedere cimiteri monumentali e catacombe.
Poi certo. Ho visto anche altro, ma le catacombe e i cimiteri.
Love


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Marzo 2015)

Tebe;bt10700 ha detto:
			
		

> Ha scelto Mattia. Lui alla fine si è divertito, credo, e tutto sommato ho preso il sole, guardato animali e mangiato.
> Non avevamo mai fatto una vacanza simile e ci abbiamo provato.
> Non è per noi.
> Ora lo sappiamo.
> ...


Sí la compagnia lascia a desiderare 

ma il programma l'hai pensato? 
Puoi contattare LDS


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa;bt10703 ha detto:
			
		

> Sí la compagnia lascia a desiderare
> 
> ma il programma l'hai pensato?
> Puoi contattare LDS


Eravamo sul pullman che ci portava al parco e con gli altri abbiamo cominciato a parlare  di Parigi.
ero davanti, perché visto la guida dell'autista, mi sono messa alla sua destra e gli facevo da copilota, mentre Mattia era in fondo.
Ad un certo punto lui annuncia che andremo anche a Parigi, tutti a dire che bello! Che bello! Cosa andrete a vedere?
 dico che sicuramente le fogne e qualche catacomba poi vediamo.
Mattia comincia davanti a tutti a prendermi per il culo per le fogne, e la mena.
La mena. La mena ancora, ffinché smette improvvisamente.
Io essendo davanti e lontana non capisco perché tace, visto che sembrava divertirsi così tanto a prendere per il culo il mio lato skifidor horror.
Morale, due giorni dopo mi confessa che il vecchietto che aveva davanti lo aveva cazziato selvaggiamente, dicendo che le fogne di Parigi sono un itinerario turistico "pregno" di storia e solo un ignorante  può sbeffeggiare la cosa.
:rotfl:
Poveretto. C è rimasto malissimo!

Perche devo chiedere a LDS?

Paura


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2015)

mi sono mancate le fogne e i cimiteri, cosa che ho visto in trasmissioni tv , chissà che non ci possa ritornare per colmare la *deficenza.

*Forse andrei a vedere i dintorni di parigi sai dieci giorni  sono stati pochi


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Tebe;bt10705 ha detto:
			
		

> Eravamo sul pullman che ci portava al parco e con gli altri abbiamo cominciato a parlare  di Parigi.
> ero davanti, perché visto la guida dell'autista, mi sono messa alla sua destra e gli facevo da copilota, mentre Mattia era in fondo.
> Ad un certo punto lui annuncia che andremo anche a Parigi, tutti a dire che bello! Che bello! Cosa andrete a vedere?
> dico che sicuramente le fogne e qualche catacomba poi vediamo.
> ...


ti ricordo che il programma culturale lo devi organizzare tu eh.
se ti svegli e tutta parruccosa e caffettosa domandi "che si fa oggi" ti verrà risposto "andiamo a farci un kir e poi a pranzo in quel posto".
attenta che le fogne si possono vedere solo in alcuni giorni.

LDS lavora in un super ristorante a Parigi puoi chiedergli trattamento speciale e sconto


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa;bt10707 ha detto:
			
		

> ti ricordo che il programma culturale lo devi organizzare tu eh.
> se ti svegli e tutta parruccosa e caffettosa domandi "che si fa oggi" ti verrà risposto "andiamo a farci un kir e poi a pranzo in quel posto".
> attenta che le fogne si possono vedere solo in alcuni giorni.
> 
> LDS lavora in un super ristorante a Parigi puoi chiedergli trattamento speciale e sconto


Ma no scusa!
C è già lui in loco, in n LDS, l altro.
Cioè. Non può informarsi lui essendo già a Parigi sulle fogne?
Comunque per il giorno del nostro arrivo, visto che abbiamo tutto il pomeriggio, niente di storico. Solo passeggiare per Parigi e fare un tour schifezze, dai dolci al salato.
Poi se lui dice quando le fogne sono visitabili vediamo.
Comunque OK.
Ora preparo l itinerario.
Cazzi vostri.
E tra l altro mi sembra ci sia un museo sulla imbalsamazione o qualcosa del genere.
Ora mi informo.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Tebe;bt10708 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma no scusa!
> C è già lui in loco, in n LDS, l altro.
> Cioè. Non può informarsi lui essendo già a Parigi sulle fogne?
> Comunque per il giorno del nostro arrivo, visto che abbiamo tutto il pomeriggio, niente di storico. Solo passeggiare per Parigi e fare un tour schifezze, dai dolci al salato.
> ...



Nananana. Te l'ho detto da mesi che il programma culturale lo sistemi tu. Che poi coi gusti che hai che ne so io che cosa vuoi vedere? Io ho una lista di posti per mangiare che basta per un mese. So dove c'è un bar con camerieri carini che si imbarazzano quando gli sorridi (figo). E so dove è Notre Dame. Lí si ferma la mia cultura parigina. 
Conto su di te


----------

